# Tip top Question



## Sand Crabber (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a GSB1361MH custom. The guides are nsg's striper 20,16,12,12,10,10,10,10,10. I need a tip top with a tube size of 17 and a ring size 10. Do they make suck an animal? Pst in a size 10 only have a tube size of 10 and 12. If Fugi nsg doesn't have the right size, what can I use for the tip and still a SIC tip. Thanks in advance..............


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Tip Top*

I'm pretty sure that they make a tip top with those dimensions.

In an extreme case when I couldn't find a tip top of the required size, I used a single-footed guide. 

Wrapped properly; you can't really tell if it's a 'real' one or not. JMHO C2


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Merrick Tackle lists a Fuji silicon nitride ring tip top.

BHGNT12-18
The tube is listed as 17.6/64

Hope a size 12 ring will work for you.

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Did you verify the tip to actually be a size 17 ?
Sometimes they can be off a little, either way.

Don


----------

